# سارعو: كتب جديدة في هندسة المناجم- الجيولوجيا و البترول



## aidsami (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اليكم هذه الباقة من الكتب القيمة. اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم

* Rock Slope Engineering: Civil and Mining * 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=717717232

*Applied Mineralogy in the Mining Industry * 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=867017272

* Dictionary of Mining, Mineral, and Related Terms (2nd Edition) * 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=776439010

* Mine Safety: A Modern Approach (Springer Series in Reliability Engineering)* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=110409819

* Dictionary of Geology & Mineralogy* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=361629524

* Foundations of Engineering Geology* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=444284587

*Geology (Let's Explore Science
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=48

**Hydrogeology Field Manual, 2nd Edition* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=718132743

*Blast Effects on Buildings* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=780250486

* Petroleum Geology of the South Caspian Basin * 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=768343

*Petroleum Production Engineering, A Computer-Assisted Approach* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=420751338

*Petroleum Engineering Handbook: General Engineering* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=709256950

* Working Guide to Petroleum and Natural Gas Production Engineering* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=27512915

* Petroleum and Gas Field Processing (Chemical Industries)* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=881636853

* The Chemistry and Technology of Petroleum* 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=28308864

و المزيد من الكتب على الموقع
http://www.free-ebooks.ws

فرصة لا تعوض

سلام


----------



## aidsami (28 يونيو 2010)

الموقع الأصلي كان 
http://www.free-ebooks.cc/
اسرعو ربما قد يتوقف يوما ما

http://www.free-ebooks.cc/


----------



## jathmi2 (28 يونيو 2010)

اشكركـ من الاعماق وجعله الله في موازينكـ سيدي


----------



## aidsami (14 يوليو 2010)

*Introduction to Mineral Exploration*
http://pepero.net/en/?http://ifile.it/eld81hj/1405113170.rar

* Mathematical Explorations with MATLAB* 
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ca65lynfm


----------



## aidsami (20 يوليو 2010)

A Geoscientist's Guide to Petrophysics (Ifp Publications
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=407009199


----------



## aidsami (24 يوليو 2010)

* Engineering Drawing*
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=884922252


----------



## aidsami (28 يوليو 2010)

Handbook of Petroleum Processing 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=942148796

Introduction to Thermodynamics and Heat Transfer 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=857524688

Modern Control Engineering 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=64549899

Reservoir Engineering Handbook, Fourth Edition 
2010-01-26
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=124710020

Elementary Differential Geometry 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=663483237

The Principles of Project Management (SitePoint: Project Management) 
2008-03-13
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=627978767

Petrology of Sedimentary Rocks
2009-03-23
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=153235948


----------



## aidsami (2 أغسطس 2010)

ASM Handbook: Volume 14B: Metal Working: Sheet Forming (ASM Handbook) 
2006-08-31
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=975902307


----------



## aidsami (2 أغسطس 2010)

ASM Handbook: Volume 14B: Metal Working: Sheet Forming (ASM Handbook) 
2006-08-31
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=975902307


----------



## لخضر ادرار (2 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهودات


----------



## aidsami (4 أغسطس 2010)

كتب متفرقة في الجيولوجيا و البترول من هنا:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/PHv36eOo/sharing.html


----------



## aidsami (5 أغسطس 2010)

Small Gas Engines 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=971976495

MathematicaÂ® in Action: Problem Solving Through Visualization and Computation
2010-06-11
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=144132852

Advanced Engineering Electromagnetics 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=61934843

Aluminum Recycling and Processing for Energy Conservation and Sustainability 
2007-12-01
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=473277269

Geostatistical Applications for Precision Agriculture 
2010-07-29
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=92111235


----------



## eng.mhnd (5 أغسطس 2010)

الكتب كثيرة وتبحث عن من يقرأ


----------



## aidsami (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## aidsami (9 أغسطس 2010)

Engineering Geology for Underground Rocks 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=832376845

Geophysical Electromagnetic Theory and Methods 

2009-05-27 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=337282

Think Yourself Successful: Rewire Your Mind, Become Confident, and Achieve Your Goals
2010-04-21
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=43038094

Integrated Risk Management: Techniques and Strategies for Managing Corporate Risk 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=942109970

Academic Writing: A Guide for Management Students and Researchers (Response Books) 
2010-05-19
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=183576808

Perfect Phrases for Communicating Change (Perfect Phrases) 
2010-01-25
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=374289180

Technical English 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=230033223

Becoming a Successful Manager, Second Edition 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=363105283

Perfect Phrases ESL Everyday Business (Perfect Phrases Series) 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=271339032


----------



## aidsami (9 أكتوبر 2010)

Geothermal Energy: Renewable Energy and the Environment 
2010-06-22
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=978231272

(1999)Piping Handbook 
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=868456


----------



## aidsami (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*1- Rare Earth Elements in Groundwater Flow Systems (Water Science and Technology Library)*
*Author(s): *  Karen H. Johannesson
*Publisher: *  Springer; edition 1 
*Date : * 2005-09-12
*Pages : * 293
*Format : * PDF

*Description:*
Rare Earth Elements in Groundwater Flow Systems is the first volume of its kind entirely focused on the geochemistry of the lanthanide series elements in groundwater/aquifer environments. Consisting of ten chapters, each of which is an original, peer-reviewed contribution by some of the leading researchers in the study of the low-temperature geochemistry of rare earth elements, the volume addresses analytical techniques, water-rock interactions, aqueous complexation, and the reactions/processes that influence these heavy metals along groundwater flow paths. 
Audience
Rare EarthÂ Elements in Groundwater Flow Systems will be of interest to upper-level undergraduate and graduate students of hydrogeology. geochemistry, and the earth and environmental sciences in general, as well as professional earth and environmental scientists in both academia and industry.

http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=931542129


2-*Advanced Reservoir Engineering
*





http://free-ebooks.cc/1/images/cove...6_5_9_2009_Advanced Reservoir Engineering.jpg
*
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=383915

3-**Reservoir Engineering Handbook 

http://free-ebooks.cc/1/images/cove...3_5_9_2009_Reservoir Engineering Handbook.jpg

http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=333427

4-* * Advanced Piping Design * 
http://free-ebooks.cc/1/images/covers/Civil Engineering/750537_5_8_2009_Advanced Piping Design.jpg

http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=168088


----------



## drilling engineer (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل

جارى التحميل


----------



## aidsami (23 يناير 2011)

*العفو- دمتم سالمين*


----------



## ج.ناردين (25 يناير 2011)

مجهود رائع aidsami
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## aidsami (25 يناير 2011)

ج.ناردين
شكرا لمرورك الكريم.
وفقك الله


----------



## aidsami (17 فبراير 2011)

* Geotechnical Engineering** 

كتاب روعة- يحوي الكثير من الامثلة و المسائل المحلولة

**Author(s): *  V.N.S.Murthy 
*Publisher: *  Davis Enterprise 
*Date : * 2008 
*Pages : * 1048
*Format : * PDF







الرابط:
http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=257687469
:28:


----------



## aidsami (7 أبريل 2011)

* Simulation and Optimization of Furnaces and Kilns for Nonferrous Metallurgical











**Author(s): *  Chi Mei
*Publisher: *  Springer; edition 1st Edition. 
*Date : * 2010-12-23
*Pages : * 450
*Format : * PDF
*OCR : * 
*Quality : * 
*ISBN-10: * 9783642002472
*ISBN-13: * 9783642002472


:85:

http://www.free-ebooks.ws/books.php?id=709900313


:56:
 ​


----------



## aidsami (27 مايو 2011)

سلام 
للجيولوجيين و المنجميين، -اخيرا و جدنا الضالة--  حملوا و لن تندموا


Open Pit Planning and Design

volume 1 + 2

W. Hustrulid & M. KUCHTA


http://s3.6ybh-upload.com/files/5/c7o703d1qtm00l/Open Pit Planning and Desing.pdf

حجم 241 MB  فقط 

يالة يا جماعة زيادة الخير خيرين 


ِCSMine sotware 

خاص ب Volume 2

http://www1074.megaupload.com/files/bfe4a9324d8dcd1b2c5101e74a0d3204/CSMine.rar
حجم 2.5 MB  فقط 

بالتوفيق.​


----------



## berjilyo (24 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## zavy1722 (26 يناير 2012)

dear sir
please reupload the file in 4 shared.com
coz 6ybh.upload.com is down and megaupload.com is banned in usa



aidsami قال:


> سلام
> للجيولوجيين و المنجميين، -اخيرا و جدنا الضالة--  حملوا و لن تندموا
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alshangiti (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aidsami (27 يناير 2012)

لا شكر على واجب
برنامج رائع في المشاريع الهندسية المنجمية و الجيولوجيا المنجمية
CSMIne

http://www.mediafire.com/?fhmxlac27h4vdhq

بالنسبة للكتاب سنحاول رفعه في المرة القادمة.


----------



## aidsami (1 مارس 2012)

سلام

ياخواني لم أفلح في رفع الكتاب ل Hustrullid

المشكل في بطء الانترنت لدينا.

الرجاء من الاخوة الذي قام بتحميله سابقا, افادة الجيع برفعه من جديد.


----------



## aidsami (1 مارس 2012)

كتاب قيم في الجيوستاتستيك

*Geostatistics for Seismic Data Integration in Earth Models*




http://lh5.ggpht.com/_doiw_LVmpS8/TOdxbman38I/AAAAAAAAAYU/eeGI1MT9UmE/s1600-h/image[7].png






By Olivier Dubrule 
* Publisher: Society Of Exploration Geophysicists 
* Number Of Pages: 279 
* Publication Date: 2003-01-01 
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 1560801212 
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9781560801214 
Product Description: 
This book will help geoscientists to understand how geostatistics fits into their workflow, what tools and techniques they should use, and what added value may result. Geostatistics is now used not only in reservoir characterization but also in velocity analysis, time-to-depth conversion, seismic inversion, uncertainty quantification, and seismic data integration in earth models. The 279-page book, part of the 2003 'SEG/EAGE Distinguished Instructor Short Course' includes sections on covariance and the variogram, interpolation, heterogeneity modeling, uncertainty quantification, and geostatistical inversion. 
Download : 
http://ifile.it/x2eoyd7/geostatistics_for_seismic_data_integration_in_earth_models.rar


----------

